
Locomore crowfunding: Frankfurt-Hannover-Berlin - based2
https://www.startnext.com/locomore
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DB-Alternative-
Locom...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DB-Alternative-Locomore-
gestartet-Mit-WLAN-von-Stuttgart-nach-Berlin-3570326.html)

